# newECM.cal vs. ECM8000-CS.cal



## Beranga (May 30, 2008)

Why is it these calibration files are so different. Checking Behringer's website, the 'old' newECM looks much more like the graph posted there. The microphones is supposed to be LESS sensitive in the freqs above 10 kHz, however ECM8000-CS adjusts the plots as if the mic was MORE sensitive on that range.

Would someone please explain these differences to me?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Would someone please explain these differences to me?


The ECM8000-CS.cal was created by Cross Spectrum labs. They employ the pressure method to calibrate the low frequency response, and the quasi-anechoic free-field on-axis method to calibrate the upper frequency response.

The pressure method is the most accurate method of measuring the frequency response of a microphone, however baffle diffraction is not accounted for when using this method for the higher frequencies. 

Some microphone manufacturers provide the variance to offset the baffle diffraction, but Behringer does not. So, the two methods were used and the file combined to produce this calibration by Cross Spectrum.

brucek


----------



## Beranga (May 30, 2008)

Great explanation, I'll simply disregard the newEMC file and use the one from CS Labs.

Thanks Brucek (again...)


----------

